# IPhone 7(Plus)



## Sport Driver

So today iPhone 7 and 7plus were revealed, better than previous in every way. Best cameras in any smartphone(they say) and Plus model has 2 of them. And none of them has headphone jack, that's because they were courageous, apparently. 
More info you can find here.
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Appl...Plus-with-dual-cameras-refined-design_id85115

Basic storage is 32 GB, prices are the same as before and it goes on sale on September 16th. Also 2 new black colours.
What are your thoughts on it? 

PS:

Also new Jet Black colour is apparently very easy to scratch. https://www.engadget.com/2016/09/07/apple-jet-black-iphone-7-scratches/

So maybe someone could start business and start offering ceramic coating for jet black iPhone, I mean it can't be that different from a car 

Poslano z mojega Nexus 5X z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## ffrs1444

jet black will only come in bigger size 128 or 250gb, what sounded good in the US in the apple shops you pay so much a month and that is your contract and you can get a new phone every year they are bringing that to the Uk.


----------



## vulf1986

Sport Driver said:


> Best cameras in any smartphone(they say)


Aside from the leica camera found in the p9, the 12mp dual pixel in the s7, the 21.3mp in the 2 year old Z3 or the 23mp hybrid auto focus in the Sony X. I do love Apple's claims

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im waiting till next year to replace my iPhone as it will be the 10th anniversary of the iPhone, so maybe they have held things back until then?


----------



## DrEskimo

ffrs1444 said:


> jet black will only come in bigger size 128 or 250gb, what sounded good in the US in the apple shops you pay so much a month and that is your contract and you can get a new phone every year they are bringing that to the Uk.


Was just looking at that as its on the UK site now

http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/iphone/iphone-upgrade-program

Problem is, I pay less for my 64gb iPhone 6s including a decent EE sim (unlimited calls and texts and 2GB 4G) than the phone cost to buy outright with a cheap sim only deal....

I guess you have the flexibility to change every year, but I don't personally feel compelled to do that...I was happy with my 5s until my GF nicked it off me!

As for the iPhone 7...couple of great things, mainly the stereo speaker and water resistance. Couple of crap things, like the need to lug around an adaptor to use other headphones and the fact the smaller 7 STILL isn't even 1080....the air pods looked daft, and while the tech is impressive...£159!!!! Are you taking the p....?!

...getting a Galaxy S6 as part of my new job so a good chance to finally try out Android in depth and see if I fancy the switch...


----------



## CLS500Benz

I am maybe tempted by the iPhone 7+ 256GB in Jet Black but at £919 outright or £44.00 a month (approx) ...I might stick with my iPhone 6+ 128GB till next year. Not sure yet.


----------



## Naddy37

vulf1986 said:


> Aside from the leica camera found in the p9, the 12mp dual pixel in the s7, the 21.3mp in the 2 year old Z3 or the 23mp hybrid auto focus in the Sony X. I do love Apple's claims
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


This is where Apple keep failing on each model, crap camera. They never seem to learn.

And how dated is having two lenses?. We all know that digital zoom is crap quality compared to an optical zoom.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

DrEskimo said:


> Was just looking at that as its on the UK site now
> 
> http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/iphone/iphone-upgrade-program
> 
> As for the iPhone 7...couple of great things, mainly the stereo speaker and water resistance. Couple of crap things, like the need to lug around an adaptor to use other headphones and the fact the smaller 7 STILL isn't even 1080....the air pods looked daft, and while the tech is impressive...£159!!!! Are you taking the p..


I heard on the car radio today, over here, that it was $159.

Are you saying Apple made it the same number in £ for the UK ?


----------



## scuba-phil

Mikesphotaes said:


> I heard on the car radio today, over here, that it was $159.
> 
> Are you saying Apple made it the same number in £ for the UK ?


yes thats what i heard. If you ever go on holiday to the US apple stuff is well cheap


----------



## Brian1612

Don't like Apple as a company, nothing but money hungry zombies and I don't think they are a patch on an android phone/system personally. Love my Samsung currently, should be due an upgrade soon for my S6.


----------



## DrEskimo

Mikesphotaes said:


> I heard on the car radio today, over here, that it was $159.
> 
> Are you saying Apple made it the same number in £ for the UK ?


Yea it's on the site. Surprised me too. Although the US prices don't include tax do they?


----------



## Y15HAL

The matt black 128gb is floating my boat.....

Looks very nice....

Now to decide whether its worth the £400 from my 6+ (after/if I sell it).


----------



## Kerr

It's quite often the case for most things that whatever prices we pay in Pounds the Americans pay in Dollars.

Some states in America don't add tax. Most of the others it's only 6-8%.


I'm surprised Apple is getting such an easy ride over here with their tax affairs.


----------



## AS_BO

I'll be keeping my Space Grey 128GB 6 Plus, had it 2 years in November and it's still going strong


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im quite interested in their 'upgrade programme', spreading the cost of the phone over 20 months, interest free, but after 11 months you can upgrade. I assume you have to hand in your phone to get the upgrade as you'd still owe 9 payments on it.


----------



## ncd

Unless I'm mistaken, I can't believe they haven't included wireless charging (which my Samsung S6 has). This means if you are using the adapter for your current headphones, you can't charge your phone at the same time....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

LeadFarmer said:


> Im quite interested in their 'upgrade programme', spreading the cost of the phone over 20 months, interest free, but after 11 months you can upgrade. I assume you have to hand in your phone to get the upgrade as you'd still owe 9 payments on it.


Indeed. So it assumes the phone will only be worth 50% of its original value by 1year. Probably get a bit more to be honest....but then you have the hassle of trying to sell it privately.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Yawn... This will be the 3rd year they are using basically the same industrial design and it bores me

All of the tech news websites are gushing over the amazing advancements, but in reality they are either late to the party or its marketing bs
If any other company did this they would be destroyed in the press, but because it's apple it's fine

Only a 720p screen on a 4.7" phone that's north of £500 is criminal

Stereo sound - sort of, but phones have had this for years, they are late to the party. Plus their implementation isnt stereo in the truest sense

Water resistance - nice touch but not revolutionary, again late to the party

Dual cameras - nice idea, but other than the 2x zoom 52mm lens of the secondary camera, it's just digital zoom, nothing magical here. That portrait blurr feature that isn't out yet is basically available on every phone out there in digital form, and was done 1st by htc with the one m8 by using another secondary camera

Soc performance is good, but when it's only powering a 720p screen on the standard iPhone it's dead easy to get this level of performance increases

I don't actually mind the fact they ditched the headphone jack, but what this is going to mean is that if you buy a set of lightning headphones, the dac is going to have to be in the headphones, and so the quality is vary massively depending on what headphones people buy

The air pods are a joke in every sense, £160, less than 5 hours of charge, if the fitment of them is anything like the standard earpods, then they will fall out so easily, and you can forget using them in noisy environments, as they dont seal your ear canals at all
Buy a set of jaybird bluebuds and be done with it

The shiny black finish is also crazy, does anyone remember the iPod classics and the iPhone 3g /3gs? They scratched to bits and looked horrendous. Apple even acknowledge the scratch risk by issuing a disclaimer on their website about this one

But despite of all the above, and the frankly disgusting prices, this will sell ridiculously well. it'll be heralded as a revolution, when it's incremental at best and should have been called the iPhone 6S mk2 or something like that

In case you haven't guessed, it's a no from me 😁

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Every time Apple realease a new phone, it reminds me of what my mate told me, many moons back.

He has a PHD in Robotics and was lecturing & working in Switzerland when his team were approached to improve a product (my memory fails me but it i think it was something to do with a car, but kind of irrelevant). 

They worked hard for a few months and went back to the firm well chuffed because they had made it at least four times more efficient and within a couple of months of the deadline date. They were sent away and told that they've go couple of months left so come back again when they had made it at least half as efficient. If they had released that version now, the firm would miss out on at least 2 or 3 "upgrades" over the next few years. The technology was there but deliberately held back for the sake of profits.


----------



## ed87

I'll be getting one


----------



## Shiny

I probably will to, but not until December 2017 when upgrade time is due.

I don't need an Android phone, my HD2 (flashed with Andriod) still works a treat and probably still the best phone i've owned. I use it as music player.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Shiny said:


> They worked hard for a few months and went back to the firm well chuffed because they had made it at least four times more efficient and within a couple of months of the deadline date. They were sent away and told that they've go couple of months left so come back again when they had made it at least half as efficient. If they had released that version now, the firm would miss out on at least 2 or 3 "upgrades" over the next few years. The technology was there but deliberately held back for the sake of profits.


I think every company does that. Wait until sales of a product have peaked and then release a new version. It happens everywhere.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Shiny said:


> I probably will to, but not until December 2017 when upgrade time is due.
> 
> I don't need an Android phone, my HD2 (flashed with Andriod) still works a treat and probably still the best phone i've owned. I use it as music player.


Now that takes me back! I didn't think there were many of those out in the wild

I remember getting that on launch because of the amazing screen and build quality, and then when hspl / hspl2 were released, the floodgates really opened
I remember running everything from froyo to ICS to even Windows phone on it, that thing was a beast!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sport Driver

ncd said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, I can't believe they haven't included wireless charging (which my Samsung S6 has). This means if you are using the adapter for your current headphones, you can't charge your phone at the same time....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Doesn't matter if you are using current headphones or ones that have lighting conector, you won't be able to charge it and listen to music. Unless you have wireless headphones obviously 

Poslano z mojega Nexus 5X z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Kash-Jnr

I've got a 6 Plus, I really can't see any point in upgrading apart from efficiency, home button and the water/dust resistance. Running iOS10 Beta, dependent on how the final version runs on mine, I might upgrade. iOS10 is pretty glitchy and laggy under hard use on a non S version.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kash-Jnr said:


> I've got a 6 Plus, I really can't see any point in upgrading apart from efficiency, home button and the water/dust resistance. Running iOS10 Beta, dependent on how the final version runs on mine, I might upgrade. iOS10 is pretty glitchy and laggy under hard use on a non S version.


This is another thing that winds me up with iOS devices
The performance degradation with every update on older devices is crazy

It's like they engineer slowness in, and when people ask they just get told, 'well your device is getting old'

I don't know how they can get away with it, but somehow people accept the slowness on a device, and then look forward to paying more money to get a new device that's as good as their old one was when they bought it

You'd have thought with some of the best SOCs on the market, low res displays and updates that don't radically change things, apple could maintain some level of performance consistensy

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Hereisphilly said:


> This is another thing that winds me up with iOS devices
> The performance degradation with every update on older devices is crazy
> 
> It's like they engineer slowness in, and when people ask they just get told, 'well your device is getting old'
> 
> I don't know how they can get away with it, but somehow people accept the slowness on a device, and then look forward to paying more money to get a new device that's as good as their old one was when they bought it
> 
> You'd have thought with some of the best SOCs on the market, low res displays and updates that don't radically change things, apple could maintain some level of performance consistensy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Accepted this a long time ago, as an Apple buyer :lol:

They purposely do it, battery life vs software updates. Either one will falter in the long run, where you'll end up having to upgrade.

"Do the opposite of what Nokia did" :lol:


----------



## ncd

Sport Driver said:


> Doesn't matter if you are using current headphones or ones that have lighting conector, you won't be able to charge it and listen to music. Unless you have wireless headphones obviously
> 
> Poslano z mojega Nexus 5X z uporabo Tapatalk


Yes, I realised that not long after I posted, just didn't get a chance to correct the error of my ways.


----------



## NickTB

Hereisphilly said:


> Yawn... This will be the 3rd year they are using basically the same industrial design and it bores me
> 
> All of the tech news websites are gushing over the amazing advancements, but in reality they are either late to the party or its marketing bs
> If any other company did this they would be destroyed in the press, but because it's apple it's fine
> 
> Only a 720p screen on a 4.7" phone that's north of £500 is criminal
> 
> Stereo sound - sort of, but phones have had this for years, they are late to the party. Plus their implementation isnt stereo in the truest sense
> 
> Water resistance - nice touch but not revolutionary, again late to the party
> 
> Dual cameras - nice idea, but other than the 2x zoom 52mm lens of the secondary camera, it's just digital zoom, nothing magical here. That portrait blurr feature that isn't out yet is basically available on every phone out there in digital form, and was *done 1st by htc with the one m8 by using another secondary camera*
> 
> Soc performance is good, but when it's only powering a 720p screen on the standard iPhone it's dead easy to get this level of performance increases
> 
> I don't actually mind the fact they ditched the headphone jack, but what this is going to mean is that if you buy a set of lightning headphones, the dac is going to have to be in the headphones, and so the quality is vary massively depending on what headphones people buy
> 
> The air pods are a joke in every sense, £160, less than 5 hours of charge, if the fitment of them is anything like the standard earpods, then they will fall out so easily, and you can forget using them in noisy environments, as they dont seal your ear canals at all
> Buy a set of jaybird bluebuds and be done with it
> 
> The shiny black finish is also crazy, does anyone remember the iPod classics and the iPhone 3g /3gs? They scratched to bits and looked horrendous. Apple even acknowledge the scratch risk by issuing a disclaimer on their website about this one
> 
> But despite of all the above, and the frankly disgusting prices, this will sell ridiculously well. it'll be heralded as a revolution, when it's incremental at best and should have been called the iPhone 6S mk2 or something like that
> 
> In case you haven't guessed, it's a no from me 😁
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


And done incredibly well IMO


----------



## LeadFarmer

Hereisphilly said:


> Yawn... This will be the 3rd year they are using basically the same industrial design and it bores me
> 
> All of the tech news websites are gushing over the amazing advancements, but in reality they are either late to the party or its marketing bs
> If any other company did this they would be destroyed in the press, but because it's apple it's fine
> 
> Only a 720p screen on a 4.7" phone that's north of £500 is criminal
> 
> Stereo sound - sort of, but phones have had this for years, they are late to the party. Plus their implementation isnt stereo in the truest sense
> 
> Water resistance - nice touch but not revolutionary, again late to the party
> 
> Dual cameras - nice idea, but other than the 2x zoom 52mm lens of the secondary camera, it's just digital zoom, nothing magical here. That portrait blurr feature that isn't out yet is basically available on every phone out there in digital form, and was done 1st by htc with the one m8 by using another secondary camera
> 
> Soc performance is good, but when it's only powering a 720p screen on the standard iPhone it's dead easy to get this level of performance increases
> 
> I don't actually mind the fact they ditched the headphone jack, but what this is going to mean is that if you buy a set of lightning headphones, the dac is going to have to be in the headphones, and so the quality is vary massively depending on what headphones people buy
> 
> The air pods are a joke in every sense, £160, less than 5 hours of charge, if the fitment of them is anything like the standard earpods, then they will fall out so easily, and you can forget using them in noisy environments, as they dont seal your ear canals at all
> Buy a set of jaybird bluebuds and be done with it
> 
> The shiny black finish is also crazy, does anyone remember the iPod classics and the iPhone 3g /3gs? They scratched to bits and looked horrendous. Apple even acknowledge the scratch risk by issuing a disclaimer on their website about this one
> 
> But despite of all the above, and the frankly disgusting prices, this will sell ridiculously well. it'll be heralded as a revolution, when it's incremental at best and should have been called the iPhone 6S mk2 or something like that
> 
> In case you haven't guessed, it's a no from me ��
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I think the important thing is that those of us like myself that love iPhones and Apple products don't actually need the new iPhones to be better than other phones, they just need to be a bit better than the current iPhone. Which they always are.


----------



## DrEskimo

Hereisphilly said:


> This is another thing that winds me up with iOS devices
> The performance degradation with every update on older devices is crazy
> 
> It's like they engineer slowness in, and when people ask they just get told, 'well your device is getting old'
> 
> I don't know how they can get away with it, but somehow people accept the slowness on a device, and then look forward to paying more money to get a new device that's as good as their old one was when they bought it
> 
> You'd have thought with some of the best SOCs on the market, low res displays and updates that don't radically change things, apple could maintain some level of performance consistensy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Of course it does...it does with every single bit of tech!

Whats the point of upgrading the hardware and then not having the software take advantage of it? The inevitable consequence is that older hardware lags behind....

Cant have your cake and eat it too.....

As a matter of fact, I would go as far as suggesting that Apple is the better company for supporting much older iterations of their hardware in the phone market.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Oh yeah, not denying that at all, what grates on me the most is that apple market it as the best phone out there with all these revolutionary ideas and being leagues ahead of the competition, but if you step outside the apple bubble then in reality they are not

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Read today the 3.5mm headphone socket was invented 52yrs ago!! Survived the test of time then?


----------



## Hereisphilly

DrEskimo said:


> Of course it does...it does with every single bit of tech!
> 
> Whats the point of upgrading the hardware and then not having the software take advantage of it? The inevitable consequence is that older hardware lags behind....
> 
> Cant have your cake and eat it too.....
> 
> As a matter of fact, I would go as far as suggesting that Apple is the better company for supporting much older iterations of their hardware in the phone market.


My point is that there are very few companies out there where after each update the ui experience regresses in terms of responsiveness and battery life goes down the drain

Yes apple updates their devices longer than most android OEMs, but I'm not sure I'd want an update if it borks my device

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh yeah, not denying that at all, what grates on me the most is that apple market it as the best phone out there with all these revolutionary ideas and being leagues ahead of the competition, but if you step outside the apple bubble then in reality they are not
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes I agree, but then most people don't get all geeky about specific hardware!

Although, Apple don't boast about their flash storage solution in the iPhone 6s and it is head and shoulders above everything in the market. Really makes using the 6s a joy. They also made fingerprint scanners much more useable and now I wouldn't get a phone without it...obviously they weren't the first, but theres a reason no one really cared about them before, it's because they were slow and inaccurate!

Hardly innovators, but they certainly do some things very well. Just wish they would drop the 'Retina' ******** and move to proper OLED displays and make their OS less restrictive!

As I say, maybe Android has the answers...


----------



## Guest

I know this an iPhone thread, but nothing will beat the Samsung S7 until Samsung release the S8


----------



## Shiny

The Onion from 2009


----------



## Hereisphilly

DrEskimo said:


> Yes I agree, but then most people don't get all geeky about specific hardware!
> 
> Although, Apple don't boast about their flash storage solution in the iPhone 6s and it is head and shoulders above everything in the market. Really makes using the 6s a joy. They also made fingerprint scanners much more useable and now I wouldn't get a phone without it...obviously they weren't the first, but theres a reason no one really cared about them before, it's because they were slow and inaccurate!
> 
> Hardly innovators, but they certainly do some things very well. Just wish they would drop the 'Retina' ******** and move to proper OLED displays and make their OS less restrictive!
> 
> As I say, maybe Android has the answers...


Yeah completely agree, it baffles me that people gush over the advancements that aren't really groundbreaking or 'first', just apple doing them first, whereas the genuinely impressive things (storage solution, soc performance etc.) aren't really shouted about

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh yeah, not denying that at all, what grates on me the most is that apple market it as the best phone out there with all these revolutionary ideas and being leagues ahead of the competition, but if you step outside the apple bubble then in reality they are not


I watched the launch event and to be fair to Apple I only recall them saying that the 7 was the best _iPhone_ yet, not the best phone. But of course every new iPhone is the best one yet.

Im seriously considering getting the 7 on the Upgrade Programme, and then getting the new phone next year which I'm expecting will be a much better advancement with it being the 10th anniversary phone.


----------



## CLS500Benz

LeadFarmer said:


> I watched the launch event and to be fair to Apple I only recall them saying that the 7 was the best _iPhone_ yet, not the best phone. But of course every new iPhone is the best one yet.
> 
> Im seriously considering getting the 7 on the Upgrade Programme, and then getting the new phone next year which I'm expecting will be a much better advancement with it being the 10th anniversary phone.


From what i understand the Upgrade Program is a 20 month payment plan, So does that mean if you want the next model presumably the 7S do you pay double what you where paying previously for example £44 now becomes £88 till you finish paying off the iPhone 7 then you continue paying the £44 for the 7S till the iPhone 8 comes out and the process continues to repeat its self? I normally pay outright so not familiar with these payment plans.


----------



## DrEskimo

vxlomegav6 said:


> From what i understand the Upgrade Program is a 20 month payment plan, So does that mean if you want the next model presumably the 7S do you pay double what you where paying previously for example £44 now becomes £88 till you finish paying off the iPhone 7 then you continue paying the £44 for the 7S till the iPhone 8 comes out and the process continues to repeat its self? I normally pay outright so not familiar with these payment plans.


No you hand the phone back and basically get 50% of its value in trade in. You then get the new one, and assuming it's the same model and capacity, continue paying the same monthly amount.

As I said before, I still think you are better off getting the phone subsidised through a phone carrier. The phone cost + the sim is often more expensive than just paying a contract....


----------



## LeadFarmer

vxlomegav6 said:


> From what i understand the Upgrade Program is a 20 month payment plan, So does that mean if you want the next model presumably the 7S do you pay double what you where paying previously for example £44 now becomes £88 till you finish paying off the iPhone 7





DrEskimo said:


> No you hand the phone back....


Thats correct. After 11 months you hand the phone back, the deal is effectively cancelled but you have to take a new phone and start again. Or continue for 20 months and the phone is yours.

What separates it from just taking an ordinary interest free deal on an iPhone is the Upgrade Programme has a £49 upfront payment plus your 11 monthly payments (or 20) and that it includes AppleCare which you may or may not want.

Another option is buy the handset outright (maybe with an interest free credit card) and then sell it the following year. Then buy the next iPhone. Assuming you sold it above a certain price this could be a cheaper option?


----------



## Chicane

I reckon a landmark year like next year is going to bring some game changers. Would be nice to see a ceramic finish like the aw2


----------



## LeadFarmer

Heres a comparison chart (not mine) showing the difference between the Upgrade Programme and buying outright and then selling after a year.

Using this example after the first year the Upgrade Programme is £117.95 more expensive, but this equates to the cost of AppleCare which is included, so kind of the same....


----------



## DrEskimo

LeadFarmer said:


> Thats correct. After 11 months you hand the phone back, the deal is effectively cancelled but you have to take a new phone and start again. Or continue for 20 months and the phone is yours.
> 
> What separates it from just taking an ordinary interest free deal on an iPhone is the Upgrade Programme has a £49 upfront payment plus your 11 monthly payments (or 20) and that it includes AppleCare which you may or may not want.
> 
> Another option is buy the handset outright (maybe with an interest free credit card) and then sell it the following year. Then buy the next iPhone. Assuming you sold it above a certain price this could be a cheaper option?


Possible at the beginning, but not when companies start offering better deals a few months after release.

For example, on my 64gb iPhone 6s I paid £125 upfront and pay £25 per month from unlimited calls and texts and 2GB on EE. Over 24months that works out at a total of £725.

Now the phone off contract was £619 (I think...? annoyingly they don't offer the 64gb 6s anymore!!). Now I know EE is particularly expensive, but their 12month sim only deal for unlimited calls and texts and 2gb of data is £17.99. So total cost if I bought the phone outright and the sim only deal would be £1,050...

Even if you went for a very cheap £10 a month sim only deal from someone like GiffGaff, it would still be over £100 more expensive in my case.

Now the drawback is you are locked for 24months, but that doesn't bother me, as I think changing phone every year is a bit obscene....YMMV


----------



## CLS500Benz

Thanks for clearing that up, Was going to contact Apple but couldn't get through earlier.

That works out better than shelling out a lump sum all at once, Not to mention the hassle of selling after. I'll definitely look into it more when the hype calms down. 

I wonder when its time to hand the hold phone back do you send that first or do you get the replacement first then send the old phone back. Probably the latter?.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

DrEskimo said:


> Yea it's on the site. Surprised me too. Although the US prices don't include tax do they?


Probably not, but it definitely won't make it up to £159!

I did buy another phone over here in case of car breakdown, a mere $32 odd with one month of calls and unlimited data!

Now that's a holiday bargain!


----------



## DrEskimo

vxlomegav6 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, Was going to contact Apple but couldn't get through earlier.
> 
> That works out better than shelling out a lump sum all at once, Not to mention the hassle of selling after. I'll definitely look into it more when the hype calms down.
> 
> I wonder when its time to hand the hold phone back do you send that first or do you get the replacement first then send the old phone back. Probably the latter?.


I really can't see how it's better...?

The cost is exactly the same, but only because the column for buying the phone outright assumes you get only 50% of the value at resale. Quick eBay shows iPhone 6s is comfortabley worth 60%. So you've already lost money there.

And what about when you don't want an iPhone. Then your locked into owning it for 24months and as I've also demonstrated, you could stand to save hundreds by getting the phone subsidised by the phone carrier, for exactly the same term length.

As far as I can see, it's just another way for Apple to lock you into continually buying their phone.

The only advantage of buying outright is the flexibility, and this negates that completely. If the monthly payment structure is the appeal, just get it on a interest free credit card. All the advantages, and not tied down to Apple....


----------



## 182_Blue

£919 for the top one!!!!!!!!, crazy


----------



## Alex_225

I just placed my order for my upgrade. It always falls on the release of the next iPhone model. 

Opted for a 256gb 7 Plus in black, I can get a trade in of £230 upwards for my 128gb 6 so that offsets the initial cost. 

Lack of headphone socket doesn't phase me especially as I don't use it with earphones (still an iPad fan) but wanted the extra size and didn't see the harm in upping from 128gb to 256gb.

Should be with me by the 23rd.


----------



## Y15HAL

Alex_225 said:


> I just placed my order for my upgrade. It always falls on the release of the next iPhone model.
> 
> Opted for a 256gb 7 Plus in black, I can get a trade in of £230 upwards for my 128gb 6 so that offsets the initial cost.
> 
> Lack of headphone socket doesn't phase me especially as I don't use it with earphones (still an iPad fan) but wanted the extra size and didn't see the harm in upping from 128gb to 256gb.
> 
> Should be with me by the 23rd.


Whats your monthly cost and tariff?


----------



## Kerr

LeadFarmer said:


> Heres a comparison chart (not mine) showing the difference between the Upgrade Programme and buying outright and then selling after a year.
> 
> Using this example after the first year the Upgrade Programme is £117.95 more expensive, but this equates to the cost of AppleCare which is included, so kind of the same....


A PCP scheme for a phone?

I think people need to draw the line somewhere. So many people are forever complaining about being skint, but these finance deals are going to make sure they've all still got the latest iPhone ahead of everything else.


----------



## Clancy

IPhone cameras never have a patch on Samsung so be interesting to see if they have finally stepped up. They always say they've fixed their battery issue too but time will tell on that 

The loss of a headphone socket is just money grabbing, they'll probably make it so you can only use their headphones too for a hugely inflated price


----------



## uberbmw

what gets me is the crappy 720p screen, how old is it? I dont care if its got 2 trillion nits! 

You can buy phones under £150 with 1080p displays FFS!

Will wait for next years 10yr anni version see what thats like


----------



## LeadFarmer

deleted


----------



## LeadFarmer

Kerr said:


> A PCP scheme for a phone?
> 
> I think people need to draw the line somewhere. So many people are forever complaining about being skint, but these finance deals are going to make sure they've all still got the latest iPhone ahead of everything else.


To be fair its just an interest free way of paying for an iPhone. You don't have to swap it for the new one after 11 months, you can just keep paying for the 20 months and the phone is paid off (interest free). The only difference is that it comes with AppleCare, but it depends on whether you want that.


----------



## LeadFarmer

What size storage would the new operating system take up on an iphone7? Would the smaller 32GB phone have lots of its memory taken up by it?


----------



## Kerr

LeadFarmer said:


> To be fair its just an interest free way of paying for an iPhone. You don't have to swap it for the new one after 11 months, you can just keep paying for the 20 months and the phone is paid off (interest free). The only difference is that it comes with AppleCare, but it depends on whether you want that.


You'll have a two year warranty anyway?

It does sound very much like a car PCP scheme. Inflated prices then low interest rate loans to make the deal sound sweet.

People will always want to change at the earliest chance to the newest model if it's only £xx more per month.

£417, minimum, to hire a phone for the year sounds expensive. Then you've got the network charges on top. Even a good SIM deal with big data allowance is £25-30 per month. That's the best part of £800 a year for the cheapest phone.

I just don't think they should be tempting even more people into a cycle they shouldn't really be on. Everyone wants an iPhone and the finance deals are there to pull in people who can't really afford one. I know it's for people to show restraint, but we know they can't.



LeadFarmer said:


> What size storage would the new operating system take up on an iphone7? Would the smaller 32GB phone have lots of its memory taken up by it?


I wonder why there is no 64GB?

I don't think 32GB is enough. If you are a music fan and take videos and pictures, 32GB isn't that much.

I'm surprised they lasted so long offering 16GB.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kerr said:


> You'll have a two year warranty anyway?
> 
> It does sound very much like a car PCP scheme. Inflated prices then low interest rate loans to make the deal sound sweet.
> 
> People will always want to change at the earliest chance to the newest model of it's only £xx more per month.
> 
> £417, minimum, to hire a phone for the year sounds expensive. Then you've got the network charges on top. Even a good SIM deal with big data allowance is £25-30 per month. That's the best part of £800 a year for the cheapest phone.
> 
> I just don't think they should be tempting even more people into a cycle they shouldn't really be on. Everyone wants an iPhone and the finance deals are there to pull in people who can't really afford one. I know it's for people to show restraint, but we know they can't.


I totally agree on all your points, but there are some pretty cheap sim only contracts about and about

I'm on a Id mobile one that gets me 5000 texts, I think like 300 minutes and 4gb of data for a tenner a month

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Clancy

So they are now trying to charge people for Apple care which is essentially the warranty they have to give for free ...? 

Expensive enough as it is


----------



## Kerr

Hereisphilly said:


> I totally agree on all your points, but there are some pretty cheap sim only contracts about and about
> 
> I'm on a Id mobile one that gets me 5000 texts, I think like 300 minutes and 4gb of data for a tenner a month
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I couldn't get by with 4GB now.

Watching football on the go eats a lot of data. Spotify streaming adds up too.

I'd imagine 10GB is around £25-30 per month?

Is that CPW's own network? Who does it piggyback?Any good?


----------



## DrEskimo

Clancy said:


> So they are now trying to charge people for Apple care which is essentially the warranty they have to give for free ...?
> 
> Expensive enough as it is


No...its an additional bit of cover that acts as insurance, like you can get from any other insurance company....

Of course you get a warranty when you buy the phone. Customer support is certainly one of the best things about Apple, largely due to the fact that they have physical stores.


----------



## DrEskimo

Kerr said:


> A PCP scheme for a phone?
> 
> I think people need to draw the line somewhere. So many people are forever complaining about being skint, but these finance deals are going to make sure they've all still got the latest iPhone ahead of everything else.


Yea I avoided calling it that, but essentially it is and agree...

I've made the point numerous times, but it makes zero sense locking yourself down to Apple to pay the full amount, and then having to go for a another contract with a phone carrier, when you can get them combined and pay less by having the phone carrier subsidise the cost of the phone....


----------



## LeadFarmer

Clancy said:


> So they are now trying to charge people for Apple care which is essentially the warranty they have to give for free ...?
> 
> Expensive enough as it is


I wouldn't particularly want the AppleCare, but it does cover for accidental damage (but with excess) which might not be available or worth claiming on your house insurance. Its not particularly worth it on an iPhone in my opinion, but it can be on something like a macbook/imac.


----------



## Mtthw

A colleague at work spent over an hour in a phone queue this morning to even get to speak to o2 about getting a 7!

Sent from my VF-795 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Kerr said:


> I couldn't get by with 4GB now.
> 
> Watching football on the go eats a lot of data. Spotify streaming adds up too.
> 
> I'd imagine 10GB is around £25-30 per month?
> 
> Is that CPW's own network? Who does it piggyback?Any good?


Yeah it of course depends on your use case completely

I myself hop between WiFi networks at home and work, so 4gb covers my usage on the weekend and the eve outside any WiFi availability

Id is fantastic, dirt cheap, runs off three's network and has 4g included, so it suits my needs perfectly as I buy my phones outright year on year

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## CLS500Benz

I use the Three pay as you go £25 package with unlimited net, Had no issues with tethering either for about 5 years, Shame they put it up from the £15 it used to be.


----------



## Alex_225

Y15HAL said:


> Whats your monthly cost and tariff?


£55 a month for 10gb and the rest unlimited.


----------



## Hereisphilly

vxlomegav6 said:


> I use the Three pay as you go £25 package with unlimited net, Had no issues with tethering either for about 5 years, Shame they put it up from the £15 it used to be.


I had that package before they put it up, the swines

Never really needed any more than 3gb ish, but like the fact that I wasn't going to get any surprises bills with unlimited

When they put it up, I jumped ship

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw

Anyone queuing up on Friday at any Apple store?

I'm tempted or can wait till 22nd-ish to deliver


----------



## Darlofan

uberbmw said:


> Anyone queuing up on Friday at any Apple store?
> 
> I'm tempted or can wait till 22nd-ish to deliver


Don't be sad. Get someone close to smack you over the head with a piece of 4x2 and tell you not to be a fool. Then move on and think how close you were to beING a numpty.


----------



## uberbmw

lol I have it (3) on order but wanted it earlier so I'll just go and find a 4x2

Im just hoping a new Jailbreak it out soon!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive just signed up for the Upgrade Programme, and ordered a iPhone7 128GB Rose Gold for collection on 16th. I was hoping to be able to choose a later day, but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## BadgerJCW

Darlofan said:


> Don't be sad. Get someone close to smack you over the head with a piece of 4x2 and tell you not to be a fool. Then move on and think how close you were to beING a numpty.


Gotta love the Apple haters.


----------



## Kerr

BadgerJCW said:


> Gotta love the Apple haters.


Do you not think it is a bit nuts to stand outside a shop for a full night just to be first to get a mobile phone?

It's only replacing something you've already got that does everything the new one will do. It's not a life changing experience.

It's nothing to do with hating Apple, it's just a bit sad that people have so much desire to be first that they are willing to go so far.


----------



## BadgerJCW

Kerr said:


> Do you not think it is a bit nuts to stand outside a shop for a full night just to be first to get a mobile phone?
> 
> It's only replacing something you've already got that does everything the new one will do. It's not a life changing experience.
> 
> It's nothing to do with hating Apple, it's just a bit sad that people have so much desire to be first that they are willing to go so far.


Did he say he was queuing up over night?!


----------



## Kerr

BadgerJCW said:


> Did he say he was queuing up over night?!


Did I say he was?

That's what people have to do to get one though.


----------



## BadgerJCW

Kerr said:


> Did I say he was?
> 
> That's what people have to do to get one though.


Why say it's sad when he didn't say that in the first instance?

I haven't got to queue up over night to get mine next week.

I love how Apple fans are regarded as sad. I guess you're another elitist android user.


----------



## Kerr

BadgerJCW said:


> Why say it's sad when he didn't say that in the first instance?
> 
> I haven't got to queue up over night to get mine next week.
> 
> I love how Apple fans are regarded as sad. I guess you're another elitist android user.


You appear to be confrontational tonight. I'll leave you alone to sleep it off. Night. Xxx


----------



## BadgerJCW

Kerr said:


> You appear to be confrontational tonight. I'll leave you alone to sleep it off. Night. Xxx


Laugh out loud.


----------



## Darlofan

BadgerJCW said:


> Gotta love the Apple haters.


Im not an apple hater, I'd say the same about anything. We see it regularly, new game for a console, New Year sales, Black Friday at Asda. I just think there's more to life than queuing outside a shop for something you either don't need or will wait until you're by the shop at a reasonable time. Lots of comments each year about phones coming out with few changes etc. We'll that's because they sell them in the millions. If people stopped and said hold on I'm not changing phones because the new one isn't much better Apple and the such like would say hold on we'd best release the one we have developed for 3 yrs time that's sitting in the bosses office.


----------



## Clancy

BadgerJCW said:


> Why say it's sad when he didn't say that in the first instance?
> 
> I haven't got to queue up over night to get mine next week.
> 
> I love how Apple fans are regarded as sad. I guess you're another elitist android user.


I don't think it's sad as such but people do bum apple so hard when their products really arent that great and certainly not worth the premium over other brands

What is sad though is mobile phone fans in general, people queuing up for the next one. Paying an absolute fortune for a phone that is almost identical to the one the have anyway. As far as I can see this new iPhone is exactly the same but now has no headphone jack.. which apple will most likely capitalise to make more money from


----------



## BadgerJCW

Clancy said:


> I don't think it's sad as such but people do bum apple so hard when their products really arent that great and certainly not worth the premium over other brands
> 
> What is sad though is mobile phone fans in general, people queuing up for the next one. Paying an absolute fortune for a phone that is almost identical to the one the have anyway. As far as I can see this new iPhone is exactly the same but now has no headphone jack.. which apple will most likely capitalise to make more money from


The same could be said of a lot of things, including detailing products on here.

Not everyone is upgrading from the last release so it's a worthwhile upgrade for them.

Apple are including a headphone jack adapter so that's not a problem either.

The anti Apple brigade just make me laugh that's all with some of the BS they come out with.


----------



## uberbmw

Calm down peeps LOL

I wasn't going to queue up I'm to impatient for that, I would be using that 4x2 to get people out of the way so I can get mine quicker, but im not that desperate. I'm more interested in jailbreaking it!

I think I will cancel my Jet Black one as looking at some videos it picks up scratches easy!






Just noticed Stephen Fry in the background, that bloody Apple hater.....pmsl!


----------



## Kerr

BadgerJCW said:


> The same could be said of a lot of things, including detailing products on here.
> 
> Not everyone is upgrading from the last release so it's a worthwhile upgrade for them.
> 
> Apple are including a headphone jack adapter so that's not a problem either.
> 
> The anti Apple brigade just make me laugh that's all with some of the BS they come out with.


Has anyone said anything wrong in this entire thread?

To me the lack of headphone jack is a big issue. Loads of people still connect their phones in the car through the AUX for music and Nav. Sat Nav draws a lot of power, but you can't charge at the same time you have the adapter plugged in.

When I sit on planes, trains or cars I often download things to watch. I'll have my battery pack plugged in to keep my phone charged. I'll listen to music in bed when my phone is on charge.

An adaptor does help to partially solve an issue to using your old headphones, but I'm sure everyone hates keeping additional leads and connections.

It's also an issue that should never even have been designed. Why engineer a problem into a phone that most people could see the issues in advance?

Charging headphones is a pain, battery life is a pain, sound quality will drop.....

Apple have recently bought a headphone company and are ready to fill a hole in the market strangely enough.

Bluetooth headphones have been on sale for years, but given the choice it appears the vast majority of people still choose normal 3.5mm wired headphones.


----------



## Clancy

Summed it up perfectly really kerr, they are pushing people to buy more of their products and the change justifies the release of a new phone as well 

Alright its a good upgrade if you have a very old phone but the big phone companies churn out a new phone every year and the model by model changes aren't even noticeable anymore but a new gimmick


----------



## CLS500Benz

Battery technology just isn't good enough for such small devices yet (overall)... When/If that day happens obviously this would have been a more welcome feature, As it stands just now it just really isn't good enough. Doesn't bother me that much I rarely use it, nevertheless i still consider it a downgrade rather than a useful upgrade in regards to the headphone jack.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive just signed up to BT Mobile sim only with EE, managed to get an employee deal with unlimited calls & texts and 15GB data for £14/month.

Ordered a Kavaj 'Dallas' case for my white/rose 7...


----------



## LeadFarmer

Anyone else have problems at the Apple Store this morning having to queue for the Upgrade Programme? The queues were horrendous, I went home and returned later when they'd gone. Apparently problems with Barclays systems?


----------



## packard

How long before the lighting splitter on eBay charge and listen at the same time !

And here it is !

http://www.iphone7updates.org/iphon...-music-charge-concurrently-will-cost-40/5687/


----------



## Y15HAL

LeadFarmer said:


> Anyone else have problems at the Apple Store this morning having to queue for the Upgrade Programme? The queues were horrendous, I went home and returned later when they'd gone. Apparently problems with Barclays systems?


I didn't upgrade but read that others had the same issues 

One person even got a free leather apple case for the troubles! :doublesho


----------



## DrEskimo

Well I've had my Galaxy S6 for about a week now and the quality is night and day...finally making the switch over and the iPhone 6s will be my last iPhone. 

Playing a YouTube video side by side on the phones, it's just laughable how poor the quality is on the iPhone...Better screen, better camera and you forget how convenient it is to customise all the settings. Just being able to change the quick toggle buttons on the notification pull down is so nice!

The only thing I will still buy from Apple is their MacBook Pro. I've got a laptop from PC specialist from my new job and the battery, screen and trackpad are so bad...


----------



## Swindon Andy

I recently bought my other half an Iphone 6S as she is relatively non-techy and her offspring have them. She has trouble picking up an O2 signal in most of the house. It seems the 6S at least has weak reception? My old Samsung S3 is fine, although relatively slow compared with newer phones.
I won't be upgrading to Apple, the removal of the headphone socket is the clincher, even if just the principle. I have loads of earphones, headphones incl Bose for air travel.


----------



## CLS500Benz

Should be receiving mine on the 20th-22nd .. Has anyone else seen that the Jet Black 256GB 7+ are going for crazy prices on eBay.. Seen a few sell around £1,500.


----------



## Miggyt

Upgraded my 6plus today went for the 128gb black 7, must say it's nice to actually fit it in my pocket for once


----------



## CLS500Benz

How's everyone getting on with the home button? I kinda like it. Got mine on the 22nd couldn't restore no matter what i did via iTunes.. iCloud took 36 hours on my crappy net. Liking the new iPhone so far.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I'm really liking the 7, and gradually getting used to the home button. Noticed a few bugs with ios10 though which I hope get sorted, missing artwork in iTunes, screen not scrolling with cursor when typing etc.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Mikesphotaes said:


> Probably not, but it definitely won't make it up to £159!
> 
> I did buy another phone over here in case of car breakdown, a mere $32 odd with one month of calls and unlimited data!
> 
> Now that's a holiday bargain!


But what about when you factor in exchange rates and flight costs though?

The savings are not that great in the scheme of things think it works out about £30-40 cheaper. If you are flying on business then fine the company is paying but if your paying its going to be a £500 odd flight.

Just putting that out tgere 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

My 7+ arrived yesterday so got back up loaded from my 6 last night.

Must say I'm very impressed although that is in part the physical size increase and iOS update (which I didn't do on my 6).

That said it's a lot quicker and I like the home button as well.

It's the standard affair though, not a massive change from the 6 but enough differences to keep me going. Plus it just works, which as something I use day in day out for personal and some work purposes so I'm happy.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Cracked the screen on my 7 already


----------



## CLS500Benz

LeadFarmer said:


> Cracked the screen on my 7 already


Did you have a case / tempered glass screen protection on it ?


----------



## LeadFarmer

vxlomegav6 said:


> Did you have a case / tempered glass screen protection on it ?


It's in a Kavaj Dallas leather case with a cover protecting the screen. No idea how it happened. Although it doesn't really concern me as I don't see it as my phone as I got it on the Upgrade Programme so I'm see it as a kind of leasing. The AppleCare will Cover the screen repair.


----------



## ffrs1444

LeadFarmer said:


> It's in a Kavaj Dallas leather case with a cover protecting the screen. No idea how it happened. Although it doesn't really concern me as I don't see it as my phone as I got it on the Upgrade Programme so I'm see it as a kind of leasing. The AppleCare will Cover the screen repair.


At a price says you have to pay for screen damage


----------



## LeadFarmer

ffrs1444 said:


> At a price says you have to pay for screen damage


£25 i think they charge.


----------



## Alex_225

I've just got mine in an Olixar clear case and same brand screen protector. May opt for a glass screen protector as although insured I can't afford to be without the phone.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Get yourself a InTorro screen protector...I have them on both my iPhone 6 i dropped one the other day in a carpark and it landed face down...picked it up dreading the worst and all it had done was chip the protector on the edges and put a crack in it....iPhone was fine.

Good thing about the InTorro is it has a lifetime warranty so a quick email to them with some photos and they sent me a new protector...only cost me the £3.99 postage.


----------



## danwel

I have a tempered glass screen protector on my 6 and it has saved it already and even the second one i am on now needs changing as it has cracked again twice when i dropped it


----------



## jxkinerr

What is the fast way to move data from Android to iPhone 7?

Edit: The final answer is Phone Transfer, which is able to transfer data between Android and iPhone.


----------



## nick_mcuk

what kind of data??


----------

